# Need Needhelp euthanizing a kitten at home



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Please don't flame me, I would do anything in my power NOT to have to do this but he is suffering.
This kitten belongs to my beast friend. He is six weeks old and he has been sick since birth. He hasn't been able to hold his head up for at least a week. He is gasping for breath and can no longer swallow his own saliva. His eyes are a blank stare. My friend is a nut and refused to take him in for aspiration pneumonia. Instead she used a pendulum to decide how much antibiotics to give (from the feed store). Now the kitten is suffering and I need to end it for him. With her permission of course. 

I tried the exhaust from the car but it isn't working. Please help me to put him out of his suffering.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you have a .22, and live in an area you could use it? To the back of the skull, death is immediate.

Can you bring yourself to make a clean break of it's neck, the way rabbits are killed at butchering? 

Other than that, I really don't know. My heart aches for you right now, and I'm so sorry the kitten is suffering so badly. 

Do you think it will die soon regardless? If it is gasping, it may not live much longer, maybe a matter of hours or less.

FWIW, we have had to take care of a few long-lived, well loved family pets ourselves, with a gun. It's a horrible thing, sometimes a hard, hard reality, and shame on anyone who flames you. Sometimes ending suffering is a good thing.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

Shoot it. A pellet gun will do it, a shotgun will do it too. Whatever you have.
Or, chop off it's head. 

Sounds gross but its a quick death.
You've already damaged its lungs from the car exhaust. Go put the poor kitty out of its misery.

Then go hit your friend in the head for letting it suffer so long.

The dose for Penicillin in a cat is 1 ml for a cat about 4-5#, if its smaller half the dose. 
Sounds like a birth defect, probably wouldnt help anyway.

Did you guys give it ORAL antibiotics?
or injectable?


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I don't have a gun so shooting it is not possible, I am considering smothering it. I feel horrible!


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

That's going to be slow and traumatic.

Cut its head off. It will die instantly.

You could drown it, that's fairly quick, it'll suffocate in a few seconds under water, he's weak to begin with.

If you can handle it, go with decapitation since you have no gun.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you have a local humane society? Usually, they will put an animal to sleep for a very low fee.

Their employees euthanize so many animals that they are very good at it and can make it easy on the animal. The charge to do so should be much less than what the vet charges.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Del Gue said:


> Then go hit your friend in the head for letting it suffer so long.


I totally agree. :grumble:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Neck snap at this point, although endorphins have probably already taken most pain away. Chickens get a hatchet. The quick sever of the spinal cord and stop of blood to the brain are what does it. Road kill dies quick. A can of starting fluid is ether.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

My vet has never charged me for putting down a dog or cat. The charge should be minimal anyway. Call a vet and see how much he charges if the little guy is still around in the morning. Poor thing. And I agree, give your friend a smack for letting it suffer for so long!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

It's done. It was so weak that he didn't even move. At 10:30 at night there are not alot of options. If I had a choice it would have been done at a vets office. But her family thinks they can cure everything with radio frequencies and many times her animals have suffered because it. She refused to take the kitten to the vet for treatment or to put him down. She called me and asked me to do it. I did what had to be done. Poor little thing. How sad for his short little life. The mother cat had a bad upper respiratory infection before this kitten was even born and she refused to treat her either, used her radio frequency machine instead. This was the only kitten born and he was never strong enough to nurse. Instead of tube feeding him like I showed her she squirted milk in his mouth and he aspirated. This is where it led. What a crappy way to end my day.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry. I don't think I could be friends with someone like that. They would get too mad at me for smacking them upside the head all the time. Poor thing. At least he isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

> A can of starting fluid is ether.


bad idea. Starting fluid has petroleum distillates in it, very irritating to the lungs.
It works though if thats all ya got.

Sounds like the mom had Calici or rhino, probably all her cats have it.
I will guess, they don't vax the cats....

Mail order, about 5 bucks a cat protects it from a lot of horrible diseases. It's just insane not to do it.
Radio waves?
Thats a new one.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Kris, I'm so sorry. I wish I knew something to say, but I don't. You did the right thing, and now the poor kitten isn't suffering anymore. Please don't be upset. It was the right thing to do.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thank you for doing the right thing for that poor kitten. And I agree with TxHorseMom...I could never be friends with someone like that!


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Past it now, but for future reference what I've found works is to use everything BUT the cutting edge of a meat cleaver. No cutting. Also use leather gloves - even small kittens can do some damage, and their needle-sharp teeth can go through a lot of things.

Hold the poor thing up by the back legs, back toward you, and use the flat side of the cleaver to whack it HARD across the back of the head. That big flat side makes it impossible to mis-hit and inflict pain. This alone may kill it, but the aim is to render it instantly unconscious. Then use the back side of the cleaver (the blunt edge opposite to the cutting edge) to hit it hard across the back of the neck, breaking the neck.

It sounds brutal, but that is what makes it pain-free, and that was the aim.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm trying to be nice...I hope your "friend" does not have children. Magnets and pendulums have their uses. This situation obviously wasn't one of them. As a few others have stated previously, I could not be friends with a person who allows an animal to suffer as they did, and all the "hocus pocus" stuff would just be annoying. I'll stop now before I get into it. Thank you for ending the suffering for this poor creature.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Recently I put down a bunch of excess rats that my daughter uses to feed her snakes. We tried to give them away but nobody wanted them. I used a rubbermaid tub with a couple of vent holes poked in it. Then I took an old milk jug with the top on, poked a hole up high through the side and put a section of large bore tubing through it. Poked a larger hole through the rubbermaid tube and put the other end through it. I broke up some dry ice until it would fit through the top in the milk jug and then added water and closed the cap. The rats stopped moving in seconds and were dead in a few minutes. In a pinch you can use vinegar and baking soda to make the CO2 gas, but it really has a lot of fumes that the animal will have to breath.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

a very sharp hit to the back of the neck would of killed it instantly. Thats how we killed the big rats for DH 14 foot snakes way back when.


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

Why do these people think they need pets? So sad!


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

TxHorseMom, Our vet around here charges $100-$150 to put a dog down.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Maggie said:


> TxHorseMom, Our vet around here charges $100-$150 to put a dog down.


here too:hammer:


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

TxHorseMom said:


> My vet has never charged me for putting down a dog or cat. The charge should be minimal anyway. Call a vet and see how much he charges if the little guy is still around in the morning. Poor thing. And I agree, give your friend a smack for letting it suffer for so long!


Not up here in Mi it isnt... they charged me 150$ for euthenasia and 'disposal' mid winter when the ground was too frozen to dig a hole here at home.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so sorry you were put in that situation. Bless you for putting the poor little thing out of it's misery. ((hugs))


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

KrisD said:


> It's done. It was so weak that he didn't even move. At 10:30 at night there are not alot of options. If I had a choice it would have been done at a vets office. But her family thinks they can cure everything with radio frequencies and many times her animals have suffered because it. She refused to take the kitten to the vet for treatment or to put him down. She called me and asked me to do it. I did what had to be done. Poor little thing. How sad for his short little life. The mother cat had a bad upper respiratory infection before this kitten was even born and she refused to treat her either, used her radio frequency machine instead. This was the only kitten born and he was never strong enough to nurse. Instead of tube feeding him like I showed her she squirted milk in his mouth and he aspirated. This is where it led. What a crappy way to end my day.


I hope she doesn't have children.............


----------



## Rose (Dec 30, 2010)

Maggie said:


> TxHorseMom, Our vet around here charges $100-$150 to put a dog down.


I'd rather pay the $100 then see a kitten be tortured before death. Her friend is crazy :grumble: Thank u for trying to put the cat to sleep and doing the deed as clearly your friend shouldn't be around animals.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

How awful!!!!!!!!! Sorry I just watched my 13 yr. old dog suffer for a paet day because her heart went and she could not get enough air. We went to the vet and it was over. My heart is broken. I can not imagine anyone letting a kitten suffer so long. You are a very decent peson, but that friendship would be OVER...and she would know why before I walked away and never look back. If there aare children in that house it is time to make a call to childrens services. Believe me if the don't do vets they don't do Dr.s...And this advice goes against all my personal feelings. I am medically trained but also have a certificate in herbalogy(and studied crystals and all the rest) And I believe in personal choice for all in family, but, this goes beyond that. This sounds like someone is a lot off center and they have to right to let things or kids suffer.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, Kris. 
Sorry for the kitten, sorry you were put in this position and had to do it and sorry your friends are that way.
I can't tell you what to do, but I'd sure be rethinking that relationship. 
<<<hugs>>>


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

TxHorseMom said:


> Sorry. I don't think I could be friends with someone like that. They would get too mad at me for smacking them upside the head all the time. Poor thing. At least he isn't suffering anymore.


same here


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Also for future reference.. we put down a baby chick a couple of years ago with a gassing method. I don't have the link, but we used baking soda, vinegar, and something else.. can't remember.. to make a gas. It was such a gentle passing for the chick. First dose of the stuff made it go to sleep.. the second dose was lethal. If I come across the link, I'll post it, but I remember it saying this process could also be used for larger animals such as cats/dogs.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately I am in a bad spot as I work with her and she lives next door. She knows the second I come home from work or the store so it is hard to avoid her. I do my darndest to not spend time with them. Her kids are teenagers that are almost gone so i don't worry too much about them. 
The last time it was her dog that had diabetes and she decided not to follow what the vet said and used her pendulum do get his insuline dose. she dosed a border collie at a 1/2 cc of insulin. I then had to explain that insulin is given in units not cc's and since it was almost midnight that she had better get food into him all night long or he will end up in diabetic coma. 
She is persian cat "breeder" and i use that term lightly! I do my best to not talk to her and ignore her phone calls. I feel better now knowing that this little kitten isn't suffering anymore. He was pale and gasping when she dropped him off and completely limp. With my thumb and first finger I squeezed his chest and in about 3 seconds he was gone.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Another way (with animals that are weak & tiny) is the deep freezer. I haven't used it, but was told it was quick & painless.

I was told it was for smaller animals that were not going to make it much longer. 

I used to be that neighbor that could "fix" someone else's pets. If you do not take the time to help them & then bring them to me half dead, don't expect miracles (but tried my hardest). Luckily said neighbors moved!

You're a good neighbor:grouphug:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

pendulems and radio frequencies? My gosh, someone needs to put her down.
I pray she never has children.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

For future reference:

Vet here wanted $80 to put down a HAMSTER!!! I researched online and found a state document about animal euthanization via dry ice. We did the same thing as fetch33.

Put hamster gently on one side of a small container that has a lid. Placed holes in a small piece of cardboard which bi-sected the container so that hamster was on one side and dry ice on the other so as to not burn hamster with the ice. Added the dry ice and put the lid on. 

Hamster died in less than 30 seconds. Cost = $3.00. Purchased at the grocery store and Baskens Robbins also carries it. 

Sorry you were stuck with that job KrisD; glad the little guy is no longer in pain.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I am taken back as to the methods being stated. First thing I want to say is Sham on the person that let the animal get into that shape. I have been around animals all my life as I was raised on a farm. I was taught form very early on, don't let an animal suffer. I will not state here as some people might be take me for a fool. If you want to know correct methods to kill an animal PM me and I will tell you how I was taught. 
Here on my farm we butcher own meat, chickens, hogs, beef , goats. I know what I am talking about.
The person that will let an animal suffer , doesn't need to have period. I know this sounds like a rant and maybe it is but some people just want learn.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

If I were in your shoes...I'd be blunt with her. I won't have someone making me feel a prisoner in my own home. I'd also tell her that if she doesn't do better with her animals, you'll report her to authorities. If she gets all huffy and storms off, consider yourself successful. I can not stand people like you're describing. I don't pretend to act like I like them either. They're on my "list", they know it. Good luck.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow. That is just crazy the prices for putting down an animal! I don't know if it is because I am such a good customer to the vet or what? He know's I try to do things as cheaply as possible ie I give my own vaccinations (except rabies) I have "doctored" many a wound on a horse. etc, but he also knows I take very good care of my pets and livestock. I just can't stand to see anything suffer! He laughed at me (nicely) because I brought in our (pet) goat because he looked "off". Within the last couple of years I've had to put down four dogs (3 to old age and one to a rare disease). We usually bring them home and bury them ourselves except our one boxer (with the rare disease) we donated to A&M vet school. THEY didn't charge us for euthnesia either, of course we had about an $800 bill by then.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd be a little careful about having that person as a friend. I suspect they aren't all that mentally stable and they certainly have a cockeyed concept about the value of life. Personally, I'd be staying far away from them.


----------

